# ISO burners for linux?



## shadyvip0wnZy0u (Nov 25, 2006)

I Was wandering if anyone know's where I Can download some iso burners that are compatible for linux. I am having trouble finding some.


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

What version of Linux are you running?


----------



## shadyvip0wnZy0u (Nov 25, 2006)

Ubuntu. 

*note* i can't install exe's on here....


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

doesn't gnomebaker work for you? You should have a couple of working burner utilities with the basic Ubuntu install.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

If you happen to have KDE desktop on your Ubuntu you should have have K3B burner too.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Note: the following commands were used on a Fedora Core 3 (FC3), i.e. RedHat OS, and can probably work on most Linux OSes if the commands are present.

The following presents an example of creating and burning an ISO CD that contains Windows updates that can be read by a WinXP OS.

First, create a directory where you will create the ISO file, say isodir:

#mkdir isodir
#cd isodir

Next, create several dubdirectories to hold the files you want to create into ISO format. For example, let's say we are going to make an ISO CD on Linux with WinXP updates of three kinds:
1) one for WinXP updates
2) one for InternetExplorer updates
3) one for Optional updates

So, we create three subdirectories, as follows:

#mkdir WinXPUpdates
#mkdir InternetExplorer
#mkdir OptionalWinXP

Next, we place the update files into the respective directories (download them and copy them to the directories)

From the isodir, issue the following command to create the .ISO file named winxpupdts_cd.iso (in the isodir directory):

#mkisofs -r -v -J -l -o ./winxpupdts_cd.iso ./WinXPUpdates ./InternetExplorer ./OptionalWinXP

Now that we have created the .ISO file that we desire to burn to CD, place a CD-RW or CD-R into your CD drive, and issue the following command from the
isodir directory:

#cdrecord -eject -v speed=8 dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 ./winxpupdts_cd.iso

Note: before issuing the above cdrecord command, it is necessary to issue the following command to determine the device name of your CD drive:

# cdrecord -scanbus

Since I have two CD drives, the one I am using is: device 0,1,0 by the output from the above cdrecord command. The ATAPI prefix was necessary to be compatible with WinXP.

To erase the CD, issue the following command from the isodir directory by first placing the CD to be erased in the respective CD drive:
#cdrecord -eject -v speed=8 -blank=all dev=ATAPI:0,1,0

-- Tom


----------



## shadyvip0wnZy0u (Nov 25, 2006)

I got everything set up from wine.

Now when I Try to burn a ISO
(AND YES I DOUBLE CHECKED THE CD IS BLANK!)
i tried 3 diff programs none of them can detect my cd/dvd drive or w/e.....


----------



## shadyvip0wnZy0u (Nov 25, 2006)

Back..... ok ok new problem.. 
ISO is burned onto the CD and im confidant I burned it right.
But now the ISO CD won't boot when I open the PC, and I have set it so it should boot onto the CD first..

So then I said to myself maybe I should go to "Computer" and on the CD to see the files inside.

When I try to open it, it says "Unable to mount the selected volume"

Now my question is, 

"Is there a way I can get the CD to boot when I open my PC, cause I need it."

"What do I have to do to fix this problem?"


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Search this forum or All Other Software forum for "bootable CD" in the title (i.e. use the Advanced Search window to set it up). There is a thread that I started that discusses the difference between a bootable CD and not.

Have you tried to issue a mount command? Here is an example that will mount onto Linux, a WinXP drive and the command is similar to mount an ISO CD volume:

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/WinXPPro -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222

The filesystem for ISO is an ISO filesystem, something like (I would guess) iso9660.

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/WinXPPro -t iso9660 -r -o umask=0222
where /dev/sda1 is a SATA disk.

From the man page for mount:
...
Thus, given a line in the fstab like:
/dev/cdrom /cd iso9660 ro,user,noauto,unhide
any user can mount the iso9660 file system found on his CDROM using the command
# mount /dev/cdrom

-- Tom


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

The above instructions are GREAT, but for you, probably all greek.

You're running Ubuntu, which means that you will need something like gnomebaker, which can be gotten from the repositories, referred to my response to your other thread. You will need to add the "universe" repository, but like I said before, Google will help you with that.

Once you have added the universe repo, open up the terminal application and type this

```
sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
```
Once you have done that and gone through the install process, your launcher will have an icon for Gnomebaker under multimedia tools, I believe. Run gnomebaker and have fun.

You mentioned using wine for some things but that is almost always unnecessary. Wine is a workaround to a handful of Windows programs that don't have Linux equivalents. If you use wine as anything more than a fallback tool, you're just asking for headaches. Get familiar with the repository tools and you will be able to get any kind of software you need, no emulation or encapsulation necessary.


----------

